# 2 male rats in Vancouver, BC



## Xianon (Aug 21, 2007)

Country: Canada

State/Region: BC

City/Town: Vancouver

Number of rats: 2

Sex: male

Age(s): 2.5

Name(s): Hephaestus and Dionysus

Colours: Chocolate berkshire dumbo rexes

Neutered: no

Reason for rehoming: Landlord wont allow rats

Temperament: Both are loving and very affectionate lickers, bruxers, bogglers. one is a tad shy of fingers poking in the cage bars and has nipped a few times when fingers poke at him. they both would do great in a colony or just a pair.

Medical problems: none, no myco, mites or cancer ever

Will the group be split: no, brothers from birth

Transport available: within Vancouver/Squamish/Hope/Vancouver Island

Other: email me at [email protected] for photos or more info. these boys are my heart and soul and it tears me apart to have to do this...please give them a home they can grow old in.

Preferred donation:I will be happy just to see them go to good home that can keep them until they pass away. I can send them with the large guinea pig cage for $30 if a cage is needed


----------

